# mon G5 ne demarre pas



## tibbaal (17 Juin 2005)

Bonjour à tous !

C'est mon premier post sur ce forum (etant donné que jusq'uà présent j'etais pciste)
Je viens de recevoir mon G5. Apres avoir effectué tous les branchements, j'appuie sur le bouton de demarrage et là...rien !
J'ai tout vérifié, prises, branchments, alimentations....
Quand j'appuie sur le bouton de démarrage, une petite diode rouge s'allume et s'éteint aussitot...et les ventilos se mettent à tourner et s'arretent au bout de 3 sec...Que se passe t il ?
Merci par avance pour vos réponses...Si quelqu'un arrive à m'eclairer sur ce problème...
Tibo


----------



## Homer06 (17 Juin 2005)

Peux-tu nous donner davantage d'infos sur ta config ?

- Quel G5 ? PowerMac ? iMac ? 
- G5 neuf ? Occasion ?
- Acheté par correspondance ? Dans un Apple Store ? Ailleurs ?


----------



## tibbaal (17 Juin 2005)

Bonjour Homer

Il s'agit d'un power mac G5 neuf 2x2Ghz.
-dd 160Gb


----------



## rezba (17 Juin 2005)

La RAM est d'origine ? Si oui, retourne la machine. Si non, commences par retourner la Ram.


----------



## tibbaal (17 Juin 2005)

oui Rezba, la ram est d'origine...


----------



## CBi (18 Juin 2005)

Le cas est traité par l'aide Apple, mais uniquement en anglais =
http://www.apple.com/ support/ imac/ assistant/ nopower/

Je la fais en version courte =
- vérifier la prise de courant en y branchant un autre appareil
- vérifier si cela démarre ou pas sans aucun périphérique ou liaison branché à l'ordinateur
- ouvrir le capot arrière (tournevis Philips nécessaire) et examiner les 4 diodes internes. Si la première diode ne s'allume pas, c'est un problème d'alimentation, sinon, appuyer sur le bouton interne de démarrage, puis sur le System Management Unit reset. Si cela ne démarre pas, c'est la carte-mère.

Ceci dit, comme ton iMac est tout neuf, plutôt que d'ouvrir et de faire une bêtise, il est sans doute préférable de consulter l'assistance.

Dans mon cas il y a 2 ans = problème de RAM qui entraînait un fonctionnement loufoque = passé la première barrière = les téléphonistes sont entraînées à fournir un premier niveau de réponse pour éliminer les gogos, du genre "vous êtes sûrs que vous avez branché la prise ?", le service a été impeccable = coup de fil le dimanche matin, ordinateur récupéré chez moi le lundi matin par un transporteur, retourné réparé le mercredi. (il faut dire que j'habite à Tokyo, et qu'ici le service est en général pour tous les produits bien meilleur qu'en France).


----------



## tibbaal (18 Juin 2005)

Salut CBi.

Au début l'assistance me proposait aussi de venir recupérer le powermac via un coursier et de m'en amener un autre dans les 3/4 jours....Mais ce système d'écange ultra rapide par coursier ne fonctionne que si tu achetes ton mac dans un apple store....
En l'ayant acheté via un revendeur, il me faut compter un mois de délai, et je ne suis meme pas sur qu'ils procederont à un echange, il s'agira peut etre plus simplement d'une réparation (si cela est possible)...


----------



## Homer06 (18 Juin 2005)

tibbaal a dit:
			
		

> Salut CBi.
> 
> Au début l'assistance me proposait aussi de venir recupérer le powermac via un coursier et de m'en amener un autre dans les 3/4 jours....Mais ce système d'écange ultra rapide par coursier ne fonctionne que si tu achetes ton mac dans un apple store....
> En l'ayant acheté via un revendeur, il me faut compter un mois de délai, et je ne suis meme pas sur qu'ils procederont à un echange, il s'agira peut etre plus simplement d'une réparation (si cela est possible)...



Si tu as acheté par correspondance, tu peux faire valoir un simple droit de rétractation (tu as 7 jours ouvrés pour le faire, à compter de la réception de ton mac). C'est le code du commerce, aucun revendeur ne peut refuser cette démarche. Encore faut)il qu'il ne soit pas trop tard dans ton cas ....

Si tu l'as acheté chez un revendeur local. Sois ferme dans ta négociation (même si en général le vendeur ne peut malheureusement pas faire grand chose, dans la mesure où les décisions sur le traitement de ce type de problème sont gérées d'"en haut"). Il n'est pas normal d'avoir un Mac tout neuf qui ne démarre même pas !! Donc refuse tous délais d'un mois, en indiquant que tu entreprendras des démarches auprès d'une association de consommateurs s'ils ne te l'échange pas sous 10 jours.

Enfin, si tu n'obtiens toujours pas gain de cause, téléphone à Apple directement en exposant ton problème, et en mettant la pression de la même manière.

Je te dirai 2 choses pour finir : 

- Ne te laisse pas faire. Ton problème ne les empêche pas de dormir la nuit, donc à moins de tomber sur le "sympa" de service, si tu ne mets pas une forte pression, ils s'en tapent !!
- Dans le pire des cas où aucune de tes tentatives de pression ne fonctionnent, patiente dans ce cas-là, car quel autre choix as-tu sinon ? Mieux vaut patienter 1 mois, que rester avec un Mac en panne, ça n'a pas d'intérêt.

Bon courage, et tiens nous au courant !


----------



## 222diablo222 (19 Juin 2005)

CBi a dit:
			
		

> Le cas est traité par l'aide Apple, mais uniquement en anglais =
> http://www.apple.com/ support/ imac/ assistant/ nopower/
> 
> Je la fais en version courte =
> ...


C'est un powermac...


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Juin 2005)

Homer06 a dit:
			
		

> Si tu as acheté par correspondance, tu peux faire valoir un simple droit de rétractation (tu as 7 jours ouvrés pour le faire, à compter de la réception de ton mac). C'est le code du commerce, aucun revendeur ne peut refuser cette démarche. Encore faut)il qu'il ne soit pas trop tard dans ton cas ....
> 
> Si tu l'as acheté chez un revendeur local. Sois ferme dans ta négociation (même si en général le vendeur ne peut malheureusement pas faire grand chose, dans la mesure où les décisions sur le traitement de ce type de problème sont gérées d'"en haut"). Il n'est pas normal d'avoir un Mac tout neuf qui ne démarre même pas !! Donc refuse tous délais d'un mois, en indiquant que tu entreprendras des démarches auprès d'une association de consommateurs s'ils ne te l'échange pas sous 10 jours.
> 
> ...




La loi prévoit effectivement un délais et le vendeur est OBLIGE de faire un échange pendant cette période en cas de panne au débalage.

Ca dépend parfois des magasins pour la période considérée comme "panne au débalage" mais il y a toujours un délais minimum (10 jours ou une semaine je crois en France) prévu par la loi.

Sinon, traiter directement avec Apple est effectivement une bonne solution en cas de panne au débalage


----------



## macinside (20 Juin 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> La loi prévoit effectivement un délais et le vendeur est OBLIGE de faire un échange pendant cette période en cas de panne au débalage.
> 
> Ca dépend parfois des magasins pour la période considérée comme "panne au débalage" mais il y a toujours un délais minimum (10 jours ou une semaine je crois en France) prévu par la loi.



il y a un délais légale  de 7 jours pour la VPC (vente par correspondance) par contre rien n'oblige en france un vendeur a échanger ou remboursé un matériel en panne au déballage, même si c'est choquant il peu parfaitement ne procédé qu'a une réparation  (même si certaine association voudrais que ça change ... )


----------

